# Juice Of The Day - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/9/18)

*Our JUICE OF THE DAY for Thursday 13th Sept 2018.*

Milktron by Juice Dimension is a delicious strawberry coconut almond milk. The natural nutty sweetness of almond milk, rich and delightful flavor of coconut, and sweet plump strawberries intertwine to deliver an amazing and exquisite flavor that will leave your taste buds satisfied.

Only R280 for a 100ml

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Available in-store and online while stocks last.


----------



## Sir Vape (14/9/18)

Juice Of The Day

Have you tasted BFB??? A creamy toasted strudel filled with strawberry jam. Nom nom nom ...

Get yours today for only R280 for a 120ml online or in-store while stocks last!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

